# Little Bit Late/Early - Another MIB Tutorial



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Took pictures to make a tutorial way back in October 2010.. just never got around to making the tutorial. Below I have a link to the album I made for the build. After a while I stopped taking pictures of the progress but some features not picture were a fogger, the motion sensor light and a red flood light. Note I uploaded the first pictures first, so the album made them last >_< So the picture order is backwards, start at the end and go backwards from there.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/crunch-albums-mib-build-tutorial.html


----------

